# Hoher Grundwasserspiegel



## TXLRudi (31. März 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

der eine oder andere erinnert sich vielleicht noch an mich 

Nun steht dieses Jahr 2011 Luft zur Verfügung, ein Teichprojekt umzusetzen. Meine 2/3 Mehrheit möchte gerne einen Schwimmteich, den ich zwar befürworte, vor dem Bau aber ehrlich gesagt, zurückschrecke.

Aber um sich thematisch zu nähern, habe ich eine Frage, die ich nicht lösen kann.

Wir haben reinen Kiesboden (feinsten Sand), allerdings leider auch aktuell (03/2011) ca. einen Grundwasserspiegel bei Gelände -80cm. Ein Schwimmteich, auch ein normaler, sollte entsprechend tief sein und ich frage mich nun, wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte und soll?

Ergibt das überhaupt Sinn oder kann ich das auch gleich bleiben lassen? Der Grundwasserstand sinkt auch im Sommer selten unter Gelände -130cm, jedenfalls habe ich letztes Jahr für meinen Brunnen eine Brunnenstube gebaut und ab -110cm war der Sand triefend nass.

Ein Stück weit hoch hinaus bauen, wäre eine Variante - aber um auf 180cm Tiefe zu kommen, müsste ich ja dann +100cm aufbauen, was mir viel zu wuchtig und mächtig erscheint und auch statisch erhebliche Belastungen bedeutete.

Kann man bedenkenlos gegen das Grundwasser bauen oder funktioniert das generell nicht?

Gruß

Rudi
der irgendwann sicher auch einen Selbstbauteich besitzt


----------



## Janski (31. März 2011)

*AW: Hoher Grundwasserspiegel*

Hi Rudi,

ich empfehle dir um den späteren Teich herum Gruben (ähnlich einem Brunnen) und natürlich
tiefer als der geplante Teich aus zu graben.

Wenn du auf Grundwasser stößt bevor die gewünschte Tiefe erreicht ist, hängst du in die zuvor gebuddelten Gruben billige Tauchpumpen aus dem Baumarkt und leitest das Wasser weit weg.
(Ich meine die mit dem Schwimmer)

Wenn diese das Wasser abgepumpt haben, schalten sie durch den fallenden Schwimmer ab.

Nun fällt selbstverständlich auch der Grundwasserstand in der Grube und du kannst weiterbuddeln.

MfG
Jan


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2011)

*AW: Hoher Grundwasserspiegel*

Hallo Rudi 

Schon doof mit deinem Grundwasser. Wie groß soll er den werden, von der Fläche her.



> Ein Stück weit hoch hinaus bauen, wäre eine Variante - aber um auf 180cm Tiefe zu kommen, müsste ich ja dann +100cm aufbauen, was mir viel zu wuchtig und mächtig erscheint und auch statisch erhebliche Belastungen bedeutete.



irgend wo muss ja dein ganzer Aushub hin...

oder buddel doch 3 Meter Tief dann brauchst du keine Folie 

(Pfälzer Humor kann man nix mache)

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Bebel (31. März 2011)

*AW: Hoher Grundwasserspiegel*

Hallo Rudi

Ich stimme Jan zu. 
Wir haben auch einen sehr hohen Grundwasserspiegel. Zwar haben wir keinen Schwimmteich, wohnen aber weit draußen auf dem Land und als unser Kleinklärwerk im Garten gebaut wurde, mußte in ähnlicher Weise das Grundwasser abgepumpt werden.

Vielleicht solltest Du mal bei so einer Firma nachfragen - die haben das nötige Equipment und die Erfahrung.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## TXLRudi (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hoher Grundwasserspiegel*

Hi,

mir gehts nicht um den Bau. In einer überschaubaren Zeit den Grundwasserspiegel in der Baugrube im Griff zu halten, ist ja nur die eine Seite der Medaille. Wie ich hier gelesen habe, ist aber generell der Grundwasserspiegel gegen die Folie ein Problem?! Oder ist das ein Mißverständnis?

Wobei ich allerdings sagen muss, bei unseren Wassermengen hier, würde vermutlich ein Absenken der Teichgrube erheblichen Anfall an Wasser erzeugen, da ja auch von außerhalb der Tauchgruben Wasser einsickert :-( Ne Spundwand werd ich nicht rammen können und der Bau durch eine Firma fällt aus Zeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeitgründen leider flach 

Gruß

Rudi


----------

